# Xenon flickering



## fdb70 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello - 
My passenger side headlight flickers at times. Any idea what caused this to happen? Is this part under warranty? Please advise.
Thanks,
Fred


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Xenon flickering (fdb70)*

If you're still under the 4yr/50k warranty you're covered. Otherwise, try a search, there's been a lot of discussion.


----------



## WorthlessGerman (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Xenon flickering (fdb70)*

Make sure your headlight assembly is properly seated. Mine did the same thing for a bit and it turned out to have been the dealer improperly installing the assembly. Try (gently) pushing and pulling the assembly - if there's any movement, that's likely the culprit.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Xenon flickering (fdb70)*

First, check to make sure the headlight assembly is properly secured; if you can push on it sideways and it moves, it is not. Also possible that the bulb is going out.


----------



## fdb70 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Xenon flickering (DenverBill)*

Thanks for the feedback guys!
No one has worked on my headlights before... Would the assembly/connectors come out loose overtime?


----------



## Pittsburgh_Treg (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Xenon flickering (fdb70)*

I have the same flicker but only notice it for about 2-3 min after startup. Figured it was the leveling, but also have seen the lightbulb warning CEL come on 3 times in last 3 weeks. Turn car off and back on fixes it. Next visit to the dealer i will see if they can address.


----------



## WorthlessGerman (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Xenon flickering (Pittsburgh_Treg)*

Mine did the same thing - flicker on startup for a few minutes and then calm down. Dealer replaced them under warranty - unfortunately when they replaced them, they didn't correctly reinstall the passenger side headlight assembly causing the passenger side to flicker again. The only difference this time was the bulb failure indicator in the MFI.


----------



## maknjak (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Xenon flickering (Pittsburgh_Treg)*

I just had that fixed took my dealer three times, replaced the control module first and then the tray the light sits in and on the third time replaced the bulb.


----------



## gatortreg (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Xenon flickering (maknjak)*

I have had the same exact problem, specifically with passanger headlight. The dealer replaced passanger headlight under warranty. Howver, it did not solve problem. Is there a fix to this?


----------



## ADVW (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Xenon flickering (fdb70)*

I have the same problem. The dealer just told me that the headlight bulb needs to be replaced and that it would cost $265! That's one expensive bulb! Has anyone replaced one of these xenons themself?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Xenon flickering (ADVW)*

Do a Google search. Bulbs can be had for half that, and good quality -- Phillips.


----------



## Luzy V8 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Xenon flickering (DenverBill)*

As long as you still have new car warranty and your VIN is below 7L_6D032648 you can be happy, because you will get new bulbs from the VW dealer including installation. The HID flickering on Touaregs is a known problem at VW and therefore they published the TSB “94-06-04_high_intensity_discharge_lamp flickers.....” to their service organization in 2006. 
I had the same issue on my 2004 V8 and complained at the dealer showing them the TSB. Although only one HID bulb was affected, they replaced BOTH under warranty, because otherwise you have different “light colours” on your headlights. New Xenons shine blue, but Xenons with many hours of operation shine white .... and yes they lose intensity over lifetime.
Extract from this TSB:
………………
*Condition *High Intensity Gas Discharge (HID) Lamp Flickers or is Inoperative 
One High Intensity Gas Discharge (HID) lamp (-L13- or -L14-) flickers or becomes inoperative. Under either condition, Multifunction Indicator (MFI) will display “Please check lighting”. 
This may be perceived as fluctuations in brightness or flickering. 
94 06 04 5/5/2006, 2011928/2 
Model(s) Year Eng. Code Trans. Code VIN Range From VIN Range To 
Touareg 2004 > 2006 All All All All 
*Technical Background *The condition may be caused by worn and/or corroded connectors on the High Intensity Gas Discharge (HID) lamp or the wiring harness connector. 
Production Solution 
New High Intensity Gas Discharge (HID) lamps (-L13-, -L14-) were installed after VIN: 7L_6D032648. 
………………
If HID lamp was manufactured before CW 31/2005 (e.g. q5E1): 
• Inspect the HID lamp connectors for corrosion and clean as necessary. 
• Replace affected HID lamp 
………………


----------



## fdb70 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Xenon flickering (Luzy V8)*

Hey this TSb is good info for me.. Do you have the TSB link for me to print so I can bring it to my VW dealer? Appreciate your assistance!


----------



## Luzy V8 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Xenon flickering (fdb70)*

sure ! 
Use the following link 
http://www.clubtouareg.com/for....html
and go to the pdf-file called "vw.tb.94-06-04 High Intensity ....."


----------



## v8touareg (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Xenon flickering (Luzy V8)*

Thanks for all the info, is it possible to perform this tsb on my own or will i have to take it in? I am out of warranty. Also if i can do this on my own does anyone have any clue how to access the lights??


----------



## Luzy V8 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Xenon flickering (v8touareg)*

I am convinced you can do this yourself.
First you need to remove the headlight. I assume the procedure is the same as for headlights with halogen bulbs. Therefore you can use the following link:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1251418
After you have removed the headlight, the following file should give you the necessary instructions how to change the HID-bulb:
http://files.mytouareg.info/%2...2.pdf


----------

